# Rate the song above



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

I think we need to have one of these here too.

It goes like this:

You rate the song from the previous post on a scale from 1 to 10. Optionally comment as well.

Then you post a next song. Simple as that.

So I will start with this:






Note: music starts 10 seconds into the video

EDIT: Here's also the same song with better sound quality:


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Rating - 3. Has a retro feel to it that I find boring. Someone else post next song.


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Here's another one:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

^ Kind of derivative bar band rock, so I give a 3/10. Continuing in the non-English popular music vein.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2020)

^^^^^

Insanely catchy tune - I actually bought this - no one knows that I did - so keep it to yourself...

8 out of 10 - fabulous looking babe singing a catchy tune - satisfies all the criteria.

I reckon that non-English popular music seems to be the way this one is going and so let's go with another insanely catchy tune - and yes, I actually did buy this one too but again, no one knows that I did, so keep it to yourself.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Yup, catchy stuff. I heard it first from a movie, forgot which one. 7/10. I like it a lot better than that Nena song (which I don't like actually).

Here is a big hit in Asia in the 90's and early 2000's. Sung by the actress who was a popular singer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2020)

^^^^^^

8 out of 10 - I like this tune - well-produced and orchestrated power ballad without the over-the-top vocal gymnastics. Nice guitar solo in the middle - Strange, strange video - I was kind of taken aback when the guy opened fire and shot her in the back - Not quite a "Celine Dion" moment - I did some research and the tune has an interesting back story -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Better_Tomorrow

A Better Tomorrow ('True Colors of a Hero') is a 1986 Hong Kong action film[3] directed by John Woo, and starring Ti Lung, Leslie Cheung and Chow Yun-fat. The film had a profound influence on the Hong Kong film industry, and later on an international scale. It was a landmark film, credited with setting the template for *the heroic bloodshed genre*, which was considerably influential in Hong Kong action cinema, and later Hollywood.

I didn't know that there actually was a "heroic bloodshed" genre - Now, I do.

Next tune - I have to assume that we're going to ride this non-English music pony until it collapses from exhaustion so here goes with another.

This is a Celtic rock selection by a group in Spain - It opens with a flute intro that wouldn't be out of place in County Clare and then rips right into another insanely catchy tune.

Highlight of the video kicks in at the 2:40 mark when the band drops out and the audience picks up tune. There are thousands of people there and it appears as if literally every one of them knows every word of the tune as they sing along.


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

This song has a sort of nostalgic feel. It's a likeable pop, but nothing revolutionary. If it was a bit more subdued it would be better. They made it a bit too epic, for commercial reasons... I would say 6/10 fine song, but nothing extraordinary.

Here's another one, from Nigeria... it's important to hear the whole song as the second half is quite different:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

^ 6.5/10. I like the Reggae/pop. Not Bob Marley but still fine.

How bout this?


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

^ 7/10, I like Gypsy Kings. Had a CD of them in the car

Apocalyptica - 'Bittersweet'


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

7.2/10

at first sounds a bit like a stereotypical "epic" type of songs... but after a couple of listenings, sits well.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

7/10. Well-performed, good singing.

Here is a song that was a hit in the 60's supposedly. Unfortunately the Singing Nun had a VERY tragic life afterwards.


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

I like such songs, authentic and real in their simplicity... and catchy. Very good stuff. 9/10

Here's a song I found a couple of days ago, and enjoyed it a lot:


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

2/10. Takes a hum-drum melody and keeps repeating it for over 4 minutes.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Next song:


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Next song:


Some type of dream-pop I guess. Good for meditation, but not much beyond that... there's almost no any development of composition... that's not necessarily bad thing, but I do prefer most of the time in pop music something with verse/(bridge)/chorus etc. 
I also listen meditation music because of my CNS damage. 
What Angelo Badalamenti did with Julee Cruise is much better IMO - considering dreampop. 
Interesting atmosphere though .. 5/10.

Next song:


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Excellent start, good sound... then gets a bit boring. Still I like the atmosphere and especially the sound. 7/10


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

hello! so where did you get this idea? i ask cause the is an another message board that does the same thing. the board is not a music board. it a 'page" called "everything else" i am on there and i am a rebel as i only post opera and everyone else posts all kinds of music but no opera. there is al ready 44 pages. so here i go again:


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

99^ <---i do this also


----------

